# Bullfrg's 1992 SE-R



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Just thought I would post some pics of my car since I installed my Mazda 626 lip.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very clean classic! i love the white on black se-r wheels. bro... how did u polish ur lip on the se-r wheels?


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Clean classic bro! Get rid of the mud guards


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I like my mud guards. Besides you should see what happens to the paint when you don't have them esp. on any chip sealed roads or dirt roads.


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

nice lookin car you have there


----------



## 87blumr2 (Jun 27, 2002)

nice!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

mazda lip, yea! nice ride!


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

The Mazda lip is mad tight. I really feelin' it, if I had a b13 I do the same thing. TIGHT!!!!


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I just need my windows tinted and it would be almost perfect.


----------



## LINDA94SER (Jun 26, 2003)

Such a classic.
Now I know what I want to do with my car.
The mazda lip looks great !


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Black SE-R wheels with that silver lip looks incredible!

Nice car


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

cool ride


----------

